# [SOLVED] Printer Preferences problem



## ***Suzanne*** (Feb 3, 2008)

:wave:

Hey guys. I am totally perplexed by this very strange and mysterious computer problem that I just noticed yesterday when I was trying to print a picture on my HP PSC 2110 all-in-one print/scan/copier and wondered if someone could help.

Though I'm not sure the printer itself is the problem, it involves the print function. I went to print a picture and realized it was not as clear as I would have liked so I went back to print it again, intending to choose the "best" option to make it look better and found that I could not. When I hit the "Print Preferences" button I got the flash of a window that I could tell (after hitting it multiple times after that) was the window but it never engaged. It just flashed and didn't open. 

So I tried opening the picture up in a different program (started out in Paint Shop Pro) and it didn't work there either. So I searched the start menu for "Print Preferences" and got the same thing. And, for good measure, I pulled up the Printer folders themselves and tried to select Print Preferences and still it wouldn't come up. In all cases I got the little flash of a window and that was it.

I did a google search but didn't find anything. I thought (I have no actual professional skills - I just do trial and error, mostly) possibly the driver was having an issue . So I uninstalled and reinstalled the printer software, driver, etc. No change. 

Recently I had installed Jasc Animation shop and two Pinnacle products. One from the website and one from a disc. Thinking that maybe they screwed something up, I tried doing a system restore to a point before I installed the new software and saw no change. Just to make sure, I did one more system restore to all the way back to a month ago and it was still doing it. I am now back to the original set up, as none of that restoring did any good. 
And I am totally frustrated!

:upset:

PLEASE...can ANYONE think of anything that could be causing this problem or anything that I could futz with to try to fix it. I don't even have the slightest clue where I would start to ask for professional help - printer people? computer people?

My basic info: I am running Windows Vista on an HP Pavillion desktop. 

I would be eternally grateful for any suggestions. At this point I am more just infuriated that I can't figure out why it's happening. :sigh:

Thanks.


----------



## ***Suzanne*** (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: Printer Preferences problem*









Just wanted to add an image. I did a print screen just as the image flashed and right before it disappeared. This is what I am getting.


----------



## bhahar84 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: Printer Preferences problem*

Hi ***Suzanne***!! :wave:

Welcome to TSF :wave:

Try to uninstall and reinstall your printer software again :smile:


----------



## liberty1776 (Mar 22, 2008)

*Re: Printer Preferences problem*

After buying a new HP media center pc with Vista I have struggled to get my HP PSC2110 to work like it did with my old pc. Photosmart? Essentials 2.5 that came with the new pc did not have the features I liked about Photo & Imaging Gallery that came with the printer, and I spent a lot of time trying to get the scanner to work like it used to. I then tried many suggestions to get rid of the annoying " Error communicating with the scanning device" messages that popped up every ten minutes or so. I did get that to go away, but I tried so many things I'm not sure which actually worked. Yours is the only thing I found about the print preferences only displaying briefly, and bhahar84's suggestion is what I did finally try because I could not select the print prefs, but eventually could no longer even print. Even after uninstall/ reinstall the print icon in the system trsy still shows disconnected, but I can print, again. I haven't tried the scanner, yet but have the sick feeling that I will go through the same drudgery of getting an HP printer to work with an Hp pc that I have gone through for four months. Good luck!


----------



## ***Suzanne*** (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: Printer Preferences problem*

I'm sorry to hear about your troubles. My issue was actually resolved when I uninstalled and reinstalled the printer software. I think it just hadn't installed fully when I did it before.


----------



## bhahar84 (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi liberty1776! :wave:

Welcome to TSF! :wave:

Can you start a new thread, as this thread already marked as resolved. Create a new thread, and post the link here, so that I can follow up with you on the new thread :smile:

And as for Suzanne, glad to hear you managed to solve that issue :grin:


----------

